# Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot? Wie verbinden?



## Flenor Eldar (8. Dezember 2009)

Sers,

bitte nur noch ab Seite 4/5 beachten, hab den Alten naen nur gelassen das die wo bisher geschrieben haben ihn auch noch wieder finden...


Gruß F.E.


----------



## tuned (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Deutsche Internet-Anbieter im Vergleich (DSL, Kabel)

Kabel BW, schneidet dort wohl sehr gut ab,
kannst dir ja mal die Kommentare durchlesen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Mhm kommt jetzt nur noch drauf ob wir dann Kabelleitung haben werden oder nich...

Welchen wenn wirs übers Telecomkabel machen müssen?

EDIT: Wenn wir kabelanschluss haben, wie wäre es mit dem angebot von Kabel BW: http://www.kabelbw.de/kabelbw/cms/InternetUndTelefon/CleverKabel_Starter


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Ey ich glaub ich nicht, das keiner was zu seinem Anbieter sagen kann...


----------



## midnight (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Such dir aus was du willst, Verbrecher sinds alle und ob du kriegst was du willst wird eh gewürfelt. Wenn du Glück hast geht alles prima und wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.

so far


----------



## K3n$! (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Ich würd sagen, es hängt viel von den Gegebenheiten vor Ort ab.

Hast du eine schlechte Leitung, wirst du später u.U. Probleme damit haben.

Da kommt wiederum der Support ins Spiel.

Ich kann da die Telekom empfehlen. 0800er Service-Hotline, eigentlich immer nett, kompetent sei mal dahingestellt und falls du ein Austauschgerät brauchst, ist das binnen 2 Werktage da.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Hör mir blos auf mit Telekom^^ Die bauen hier in der Gegend nur *******, da beschert sich min. jder 3te Haushalt , weil man bei normalern Anbietern die Telekomleitung buchen muss u. verbindung is auch meistens imm Keller...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Hör mir blos auf mit Telekom^^ Die bauen hier in der Gegend nur *******, da beschert sich min. jder 3te Haushalt , weil man bei normalern Anbietern die Telekomleitung buchen muss


 aha... und warum beschweren die sich nicht, dass die tollen anbieter keine eigenen leitungen haben?



> u. verbindung is auch meistens imm Keller...


das wär auch bei nem anderer anbieter so, außer er baut neue, bessere leitungen... 

aber viele andere anbieter sind extrem mies, falls es mal um vertragssachen geht, und servicenummern sind da teuer... was ein kumpel von mir da schon probleme zB mit 1&1 hatte, da wieder rauszukommen, ist nicht mehr feierlich... 

ich würd daher am ehesten die tcom nehmen, sofern es per kabel-TV nicht geht, weil bei denen vom servie her wenigstens alles kostenfrei ist, die einem auch sagen, falls zB statt DSL6000 maximal 3000 möglich ist. und telefon is noch echtes festznetz, kein VoIP wie bei den anderen. und wenn es technisch in eurer neuen gegend sogar mit der leitung sehr gut ist, könnt ihr sogar TV über die tcom sehen.


was man sonst noch machen kann is, nach lokalen anbietern zu schauen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> aha... und warum beschweren die sich nicht, dass die tollen anbieter keine eigenen leitungen haben?


Vlt weil das ihre schuld is und sie Leitung zum Haus legen lassen müssen, kostet aber und nicht grade wenig...




> das wär auch bei nem anderer anbieter so, außer er baut neue, bessere leitungen...
> 
> aber viele andere anbieter sind extrem mies, falls es mal um vertragssachen geht, und servicenummern sind da teuer... was ein kumpel von mir da schon probleme zB mit 1&1 hatte, da wieder rauszukommen, ist nicht mehr feierlich...
> 
> ...


Mit 1&1 hat man auch nur Probleme, ich merks selber... Die verbindung ist für den Arsch^^ Aber Kabel BW scheint ne recht gute variante zu sein. Was würdet ihr von Acor halten?

Bei Kabel BW, welches Angebot mit welcher Leitung soll ich dann nehmen? Meine Mudder kann eign nur 20€ im Monat zahlen...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

20€ im monat? dann geht logischerweise nur der tarif mit DSL6000 "CleverKabel Starter" inkl. festnetz-telefonflat (voiceoverIP)

es kommen da btw. die normalen kabelgebühren fürs kabelTV dazu - nur als info. bei kabelBW sind das glaub ich 17€, sofern das nicht in der miete schon dabei ist. dann bist du also auch schon bei 37€. bei der tcom hätte man - nur als vergleich - für 45€ im monat internet DLS 16000, TV und festnetz-telefonflat (echtes festnetz). 

natürlich in beiden fällen als voraussetzung, dass das gebiet technisch ausgebaut genug ist. und ggf. sind zusatzgeräte nötig. 


Arcor gehört inzwischen zu vodafone / "ist" vodafone. da gibt es aber meines wissen nix unter 30€, das wär dann aber auch direkt DSL16000, wobei das dann wiederum so ist: wenn die leitung der tcom gehört und technisch nur zB DSL3000 möglich ist, hab ihr pech gehabt...


das ist sowiso beid er verbindung so: wenn da nur EINE leitung verfügbar ist, wird jeder anbeiter gleichgut/schlecht sein, weil der diese leitung mieten muss. das hat dann nix mit dem anbeiter zu tun, wie gut/schlecht ist ist. der anbieter ist lediglich ausschlaggebend, was du dann dafür bezahlst und ob die dir irgendwas versprechen oder nicht.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Erm ok... Arg viel mehr wie 20€ im Monat geht halt ned und DSL6000 reicht doch eign auch oder?

Naja ich hoffe das wie keine Leitung Mieten müssen und Kabelanschluss haben. Dann können wir Kabel BW nehmen. Wie darf ich das verstehen, heißt es da bei dem 20€ angebot nochmal kosten dazu kommen?

Und zu Arcor: Verwannte aus der Stuttgarter nähe können sich darüber eign nicht beklagen...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

für internet per kabel brauchst du einen aktiven kabel-TV-anschluss, und der kostet bei kabel BW 17€ im monat. die flat kommt dann noch dazu. die frage ist halt, ob deine mutter sowieso doie kosten für kabel-TV eingeplant hatte - wenn ja, dann zahl ihr "gefühlt" halt nur die flatrate-kosten.


ob DSL6000 reicht, musst du selber wissen. mir würde auch DSL1000 reichen, wenn es nur ums surfen auf normalen seiten geht. für downloads oder websites mit videos ist es natürlich viel konfortabler, wenn man mehr hat.


ne alternative wäre noch congstar, das ist eine t-com-tochter, die aber auch DSL2000 ink. telflat für 25€ anbietet: congstar.de - DSL & Festnetz - DSL und congstar komplett - Telefonieren und Surfen ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit ab 14,99 €


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Naja Kabel TV wollen wir eign nicht, weil das ja extra kostet...

Congstar kenn ich, hab ne Sim Karte von denen und bin damit sehr zufrieden...

Aber Internet mhm klingt aber gar nicht so schlecht...

Also von der Leitung her, wäre halt zum Online Gamen, videos streamen u. Downloads...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Mal noch ne frage... Wie lang brauch ich bei ner 2000er Leitung um Filme (normale länge 90 - 120 min.) zu streamen? Und mit wieviel bits kann ich beim Download rechnen?


----------



## K3n$! (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Download:

2048KBit/s / 8 = 256 KByte /s (Optimalfall)

Stream kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wie schnell du da deinen Film lädst.


----------



## midnight (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Also bei 2mbit kannst du mit gut 200k rechnen, wenn die Leitung denn ordentlich ist. Filme streamen ist so eine Sache, woher denn? Von Kino.to? Unabhängig davon, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass Filme entweder viel zu gut oder viel zu schlecht sind um sie da zu gucken wirst du sie wohl streamen können. Musst halt am Anfang ein paar Minuten cachen lassen, dann sollte das laufen.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

mhmm... ok


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

So, hab ne neue frage...

Ich meine Mutter ziehe jz in ne Wohnung mit Kabelanschluss... Kabel TV ist im Mietpreis mit inbegriffen... Müssen wir dann nur die Flat von KabelBW zahlen?!!!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

An sich ja, vlt. mal zur Sicherheit beim Anbieter KabelWB fragen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Ok alles klaa


----------



## A3000T (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*



> für internet per kabel brauchst du einen aktiven kabel-TV-anschluss, und der kostet bei kabel BW 17€ im monat. die flat kommt dann noch dazu. die frage ist halt, ob deine mutter sowieso doie kosten für kabel-TV eingeplant hatte - wenn ja, dann zahl ihr "gefühlt" halt nur die flatrate-kosten.


Du musst Kabel-TV nicht mitbuchen, wenn du nur Inet und Telefon oder gar nur Inet haben möchtest. Die Grundgebühr für den Kabelanschluss zahlste aber dennoch, zusätzliche TV-Kabelgebühren fallen aber nicht an. 

Wenn es technisch möglich ist und preislich hinhaut würde ich jederzeit eher zur Kabelvariante als zu DSL raten. Die Einrichtung ist unkomplizierter und mit den Verbindungen haste (in der Regel!) weniger Probleme. Bei Alice-DSL hamse mir damals zur 16000er Leitung ein Modem zum einwählen mitgeschickt, finsterstes Mittelalter. Bei Kabel hängste Rechner ans Modem und los gehts. Allenfalls musste bei WLAN noch den WPA Schlüssel eingeben, das wars.



> Ich meine Mutter ziehe jz in ne Wohnung mit Kabelanschluss... Kabel TV ist im Mietpreis mit inbegriffen... Müssen wir dann nur die Flat von KabelBW zahlen?!!!



Jupp


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*



A3000T schrieb:


> Du musst Kabel-TV nicht mitbuchen, wenn du nur Inet und Telefon oder gar nur Inet haben möchtest. Die Grundgebühr für den Kabelanschluss zahlste aber dennoch, zusätzliche TV-Kabelgebühren fallen aber nicht an.
> 
> Wenn es technisch möglich ist und preislich hinhaut würde ich jederzeit eher zur Kabelvariante als zu DSL raten. Die Einrichtung ist unkomplizierter und mit den Verbindungen haste (in der Regel!) weniger Probleme. Bei Alice-DSL hamse mir damals zur 16000er Leitung ein Modem zum einwählen mitgeschickt, finsterstes Mittelalter. Bei Kabel hängste Rechner ans Modem und los gehts. Allenfalls musste bei WLAN noch den WPA Schlüssel eingeben, das wars.
> 
> ...




Erm ok... Ich wollte dann "CleverKabel 25" nehmen... Finde ich preislich super...

Nebenfrage:

Kennt sich hier einer mit TV Bzw auch LANLeitungen und Koax aus?


----------



## A3000T (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Ja sorry, ich hab die anderen beiden Beiträge erst gelesen, als ich den schon schrob.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Ok... kein Thema...

Noch ne Frage:

Ist eign ein Modem dabei? Wenn ja was für eins?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Mal ne Technische Frage...

Ich hab jz en Unterputz Netzwerk sowie Koaxkabel von Zimmer A nach B. Allerdings sind es nur die Leitungen, jz ist die Frage, wie verbinden? Kann man das überhaupt selbst?
Ist es normal, dass das Hauptkabel für Kabel-TV in die Wohnung nicht mehr zu sehen ist?? Ich meine das Netzwerk und Koaxkabel gucken an beiden enden raus, aber von der Kabelleitung ist nichts mehr zu sehen... Hat en Elektriker mit reingelegt, als er so Leitungen verlegt hat...

Gruuß F.E.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Kannst du dich bitte etwas verständlicher ausdrücken? 
Ich hab auch Kabel-TV und Internet darüber. Ich hab von meiner Kabelgesellschaft ein Modul bekommen, was ich in die Antennendose stecken musste. Ist wohl so eine Art Splitter. 
Dieser hat dann zwei Ausgänge der eine mittels Koax zum TV und der andere auch mit Koax zum Kabel-WLAN-Modem.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Noch verständlicher? Oha, ich probiers mal:

Letztens war der Elektriker in der Wohnung um Leitungen zu verlegen, zufälliger weise waren ich und meine Mudder dann auch drinnen um Wände zu vermessen zwecks Schränke, Küche usw.
Ich hab ihn dann mal gefragt, welche möglichkeiten es gibt in die anderen Zimmern TV sowie Internetanschluss zu leiten (ohne aufputz Kabel). Er meinte dann, dass es fast nicht möglich sei, ausser unterputz  noch zusätzlich welche reinzulegen. Die hat er dann reingelegt (Koax und Netzwerkkabel). Allerdings sind jz an beiden enden nur Kabel, also keine Steckmöglichkeiten o.ä. Bzw sieht man den Hauptkabelanschluss für die Wohnung nicht mehr (Ist das normal???). Jz ist die Frage, wie schließe ich das Koax u. Netzwerkabel an?? Bzw kann man das überhaupt selbst??


Kabel-Wlan-Modem?? Gibts so was auch... Wusste ich gar nicht, ich schätze, das wird bei uns nicht gehen, weil bei uns Kabel-TV im Mietpreis mit inbegriffen ist und wir somit nen anderen Anbieter für TV u. Internet haben...


Gruß F.E.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Dann geh doch mal zu dem Kabel-TV Anbieter ob der auch Internet über seinen Anschluss bietet. Ist das beste was dir passieren kann, denn dann hast du Download- und Uploadraten die du auch bezahlst und das meist billiger als bei den häufigsten Anbietern. Bei mir ist das auch so und die meisten (eigentlich alle die ich kenne) bieten Kabel-Modems zum Kauf oder zur Miete an. Diese Modems gibt es bei uns als WLAN oder Normal-Version und an diesem wird wie schon gesagt das Koax-Kabel der TV-Leitung genutzt.

Komisch das der Elektriker nicht auch die jeweiligen Anschlussdosen gesetzt hat, also schauen nur die Kabel aus der Wand ... wie blöd ... naja ich unterstelle jetzt mal, das mein Kollege keine dabei hatte und die später noch montiert, oder sollte er bloß die Kabel verlegen? Anschlussdosen bekommt man auch im Baumarkt zur Not, aber da würde ich auf AP-Dosen (Aufputzmontage) bestehen das macht im Nachhinein weniger Dreck.

So jetzt zu deinem Hauptkabelanschluss, irgendwo in der Wohnung muss doch schon eine Dose vorhanden sein, wenn ihr die nicht findet, der Vermieter sollte es auf jeden Fall wissen, also den mal fragen.

Zur Montage, wenn du einen Bekannten hast der sich mit Elektrik beruflich auskennt würde ich den mal fragen, ob er euch das fertig macht. Grundsätzlich könntest du das auch allein, aber da es sich um eine Mietwohnung handelt sollte sowas durch einen Fachmann installiert werden.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Also,

Kabel BW haben wir schon am Sonntag bestellt, wegn dem Online-Vorteil... Mit W-LAN Modem...
Wegn dem Eliktriker, er meinte, dass er dafür nicht zuständig sei, sondern der Anbieter, von dem wir uns in zukunft beliefern lassen (in diesem falle Kabel BW).
Hauptkabelanschluss ist ja vorhanden, am anfang war auch noch eine Dose drann, aber jz gucken an der Stelle nur noch die 2 anderen Kabel raus und dieses ist nicht mehr zu sehen...
Muss ein Eliktriker eign 2mal kommen? Am Montag waren die Gipser da und haben alles zugemacht, allerdings sind niergendswo Lichtschalter oder Steckdosen...

Danke dir schonmal


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Hhm wie sich das jetzt anhört wird die Wohnung gerade renoviert, oder?

Ja also die normale Reihenfolge ist so das der Elektriker einer mit der letzten Handwerker ist bevor der Mieter einziehen kann, da er die Schalter- und Steckdosen-Abdeckungen erst zum Schluss, also nach Maurer und Maler aufsetzt. Wär auch dumm, wenn danach die Teile voll Mörtel oder Farbe wären. 

Du brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen, um die fehlenden Lichtschalter oder Steckdosen, normaler Weise sind da Putzdeckel drauf die der Elektriker vorher auf die Schalterdose steckt, damit die nicht mit Mörtel oder Gipsputz zugeschmiert wird. Einige stecken da auch nur einfach Papier rein, das reicht auch.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Jo wird sie^^

Aha ok 

Ich mach mir keine Sorgen, hat mich halt nur gewundert...

Wie schließe ich jz eign die Dosen an die Kabel an, wenn der Elektriker keine drann macht??

Gruß


----------



## midnight (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Also ne Kabel-Dose ist idiotensicher, das solltest du auch so hinkriegen. Ethernet ist nicht ganz so einfach und ohne Werkzeug nicht so prickelnd. Ich würde die nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die das machen sollen (=

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Ok, danke für deine Antwort... Wie beschrieben, behauptet ja der Elektriker das er dafür nicht zuständig sei und der Service von Kabel-BW ist ja auch nicht umsonst...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Hab noch ne Frage, die mir im nachhinein eingfallen ist.
Ich hab im Januar Kabel BW per Online bestellt, was mir jetzt einfällt, ist das der Service nur die Adresse wollte. Jetzt ist es so, da wir ja in einer Mietwohnung wohnen, leben wir ja nicht allein in dem Haus. Jetzt ist die Frage woher weiß Kabel BW in welche Wohnung die Leitung geht? Oder brauchen die da doch noch ne extra info für? Wenn ja, warum verlangen die das nicht gleich beim bestellen?

Gruß


----------



## K3n$! (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Du hast doch dein Namen angegeben oder nicht ? 

Oder heißen die da alle gleich ?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Doch das haben wir schon, also der reicht aus?! Ich hätte erwartet, das es so ähnlich wie  beim Strom läuft
, aber wenn das so geht ist auch gut...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*



midnight schrieb:


> Also ne Kabel-Dose ist idiotensicher, das solltest du auch so hinkriegen. Ethernet ist nicht ganz so einfach und ohne Werkzeug nicht so prickelnd. Ich würde die nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass die das machen sollen (=
> 
> so far



Moin, hab neue infos wegn den Kabeln. Also die Kabel hängen jetzt immer noch raus (ohne Dosen oder Stecker). Was genau muss ich jetzt tuen? Gut, Koax wird ja einfach, ich muss nur wissen welche Dose ich brauch und wie ich es mit dem Anschluss verbinde. Wie sieht es beim Netztwerk aus? Muss ich an beide Seiten ne Dose drann machen (also haben alle Dosen Ein sowie Ausgang) oder brauch ich auf der einen Seite nen ganz normalen Netzwerkabelstecker?? Welche Netztwerkdose/n soll ich dann nehmen??

Gruß


----------



## einsA (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

hol dir kabel bw


----------



## midnight (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Muss ich an beide Seiten ne Dose drann machen (also haben alle Dosen Ein sowie Ausgang) oder brauch ich auf der einen Seite nen ganz normalen Netzwerkabelstecker?? Welche Netztwerkdose/n soll ich dann nehmen??


Du kannst an beide Enden Dosen hängen, warum denn auch nicht? Nur beim verdrahten aufpassen..



einsA schrieb:


> hol dir kabel bw


Spitzenkommentar oO

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Lol, das mit dem Anbieter ist doch schon längst geklärt, es geht nur noch um das verbinden... 

Aha ok, Welche Dosen brauch ich dann (TV u. Netzwerk)? Wie verbinde ich dann die TV-Dose mit dem Kabelanschluss?? Und ist es schwer/kompliziert die Dosen mit dem Netztwerkabel zu verbinden bzw. wie geht das?


Gruß


----------



## midnight (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

Also eine Kombi-Dose mit TV und RJ45 ist mir nicht bekannt, da wirst du jeweils zwei haben müssen. Das Auflegen der Kabel ist an sich nicht schwierig, du brauchst nur das passende Werkzeug.

so far


----------



## einsA (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*

oh hatte auf der ersten seite nur gelesen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Umzug -> Welcher Anbieter/Welches Angebot?*



midnight schrieb:


> Also eine Kombi-Dose mit TV und RJ45 ist mir nicht bekannt, da wirst du jeweils zwei haben müssen. Das Auflegen der Kabel ist an sich nicht schwierig, du brauchst nur das passende Werkzeug.
> 
> so far



Ja  gut, ich hab jetzt mit 2 ver. gerechnet, aber welche TV-Dosen soll ich dann nehmen (verlinkung) ich hab kein plan ab man für Kabel andere braucht wie für Satelit oder so... Und welche Netztwerkdosen dann (verlinkung) haben alle Dosen Ein - Ausgang?? Und was brauch denn endlich um das Koax-Kabel mit dem Kabelanschluss verbinden zu können?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Februar 2010)

Schade, hätte mich auf eine Antwort gefreut...

Mal so ne Frage: Wo zum Teufel steht der Aktivierungscode für das Modem?? Ich hab den absolut nicht gefunden und Kabel BW behauptet im Handbuch, das der da sein müsste...

Internet hab ich allerdings.

Was mich auch noch beschäftigt, ist das ich Cleverkabel 25 hab (25MB leitung) und i-wie nur ca. 50kb/s habe, ändert sich das nach der Aktivierung oder ist das normal??


----------



## D.I.Y (28. Februar 2010)

Du hast nur ca 50 kb/s, da das Modem noch nicht aktiviert ist! Du findest den Aktiverungscode in einem Schreiben von KabelBW, sonst kannste auch dort anrufen und verlangen das die dir das Modem aktivieren, die brauchen dann die Modem Mac (steht drauf)


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Februar 2010)

Ja is klar das es in einem Schreiben von Kabel BW steht, aber ich habe ihn einfach nicht gefunden, jetzt wollte ich mal genau wissen wo er sich befindet/welches schreiben...

Aha ok... probier ich dann mal aus...

Mit bis zu wieviel kb/s kann ich dann danach rechnen??


----------



## K3n$! (28. Februar 2010)

Was hast du denn bestellt ?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Februar 2010)

> ist das ich *Cleverkabel 25* hab (25MB leitung)



Ich bin mir sicher das schon gesagt zu haben...


----------



## grubsnek (28. Februar 2010)

25000 / 8 = 3125 kb/s


----------



## K3n$! (28. Februar 2010)

Dann weißt du doch, wie viel du bekommen solltest. 

Was im Endeffekt bei dir ankommt, kann dir hier auch niemand sagen, selbst die Leute von Kabel BW nicht, denn das hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab. Grundsätzlich ist es aber mMn bei Kabel-DSL zuverlässiger, jedoch kann es zu Stoßzeiten zu massiven Geschwindigkeitseinbrüchen kommen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Februar 2010)

Also mit den Massiven Geschwindigkeitsbrüchen mach ich täglich bekannschaft^^

Mein Vater hat ne 200er Leitung von 1&1 und da hab ich mit viel glück 50kb/s  meistens nichmal 30... Und jz probier damit was zu downloaden... Richtig kacke so was...


----------



## K3n$! (28. Februar 2010)

Solche Probleme hatte ich, Gott sei Dank , noch nie^^

Ballungsgebiet


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. Februar 2010)

*2000er leitung^^*


----------

